# NE Ohio Ice Cold Cash Series



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

My son is hosting an ice fishing series on some local lakes. Here is the details

Ok guys here we go. With the ice willing here is the schedule:
2/1 Mogadore Reservoir (Lansinger Rd Ramp)
2/14 Portage Lakes (New State Park Ramp)
2/21 Championship: Berlin Reservoir (Bonner Rd Ramp)

$40 per team of 2 people. $5 goes to the championship and $5 to big fish
100% Pay Back!
Check in will be at 5:30am and take off will be at 6am. Weigh in at 1pm

Rules:
Each team may use 1 tip-up. (This includes jaw jackers)
Best 5 fish of any species can be weighed BESIDES BASS. Bass must be released immediately! 
FROZEN FISH WILL NOT BE WEIGHED! So bring a cooler or bucket.
You must fish at least one tournament to fish the championship


Any questions or suggestions are appreciated! Call or text my son 
330-760-4669
Please give me a head count ASAP so I know who is coming. You may show up the morning of the tournament also but a heads up would be great!


----------



## portagelakes (May 22, 2012)

Im in for the portage lakes tourny


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

Mogadore catches getting good.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

RIP CHUM does not ice fish>>>that"s for the loonies!


----------



## eyetroller24 (Feb 1, 2013)

Plan on being at mogadore this Sunday to fish it


----------



## cobrass11 (Aug 8, 2014)

Mogadore had took some good weight to win it! I will post results here and on icefishohio.com very soon.
I am the one running the series so any questions feel free to ask.
As of right now at this point the championship is TBA because of Berlin not producing fish. Please give me any suggestions on lakes!
Thanks
Brandon


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

IKE SNIFFLE will win this. He flips jig into hole>>>big fish!


----------



## cobrass11 (Aug 8, 2014)

IKE SNIFFLE as you call him cant catch fish without me finding them for him. haha


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Ohh .....I'm tellin Ike you said that..he is my hero.


----------



## cobrass11 (Aug 8, 2014)

Note: If you want to bring a 4 wheeler or a snow machine you may do so...We are not liable if anything happens though


----------



## cobrass11 (Aug 8, 2014)

THIS TOURNAMENT SERIES HAS BEEN CANCELLED WE WILL TRY AGAIN NEXT YEAR. HOPEFULLY WITH A BETTER TURN OUT! Thanks to all that participated!


----------

